# Phrag. Rosalie Dixler 'Fox Valley' AM/AOS



## tomkalina (Feb 8, 2012)

In bloom today; one of the parents of both Phrag. Fox Valley Fireball and today's new Phrag. (Rosalie Dixler x caudatum) website listing. Arguably one of the darkest red RD's awarded to date.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2012)

Is that a new award Tom?

If so congratulations!

Otherwise that is a stunning dark red phrag.:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 8, 2012)

Gorgeous red, indeed!


----------



## toddybear (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, I echo the lovely shade of red!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Clark (Feb 8, 2012)

The reds have been hot lately.
Fierce.


----------



## Dido (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice like the dark color


----------



## Shiva (Feb 9, 2012)

Another very good phrag.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2012)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 9, 2012)

A beautiful phrag.


----------



## e-spice (Feb 9, 2012)

A beauty that has produced some wonderful offspring.


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 9, 2012)

very nice and dark


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Rick,

This clone was awarded in March, 2007, at the MOS Palm Sunday show in Livonia, MI.


----------



## John M (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow, that colour hurts my eyes!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 9, 2012)

Phrag. (Rosalie Dixler x caudatum) should be a very interesting cross!!!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 9, 2012)

Spectacular bloom!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 10, 2012)

Beautiful color!!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 10, 2012)

Very nice and great colour!


----------



## Fawkes (Feb 10, 2012)

It is good color - I don't think there is much room for argument. There is a plant that shows up in Ft. Wayne, In that is close. No wonder the color was so good on FVF. Did you ever remake FVF?

Greg


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 10, 2012)

Reminds me of the "red Hots" I ate as a kid!


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Greg,

I have remade FV Fireball, but the seed capsules are still on the plants. It's been years since we've had the original clones in bloom at the same time; I think it's because of the improved growing conditions since the move. There may be a couple of flasks in the lab as well, but haven't gotten the latest germination report from the lab. Also have capsules of FVF (x fischeri), FVF (x klotzscheanum) and FVF (x Barbara LeAnn) to be harvested in April. 

Thanks


----------



## Fawkes (Feb 11, 2012)

Good news and inreresting news on the crosses. I haven't seen the plant I bought after we originally awarded the first plant years ago. I don't remember having trouble with it, but I also don't know where it is. 

Did you do a sibling cross of FVF?


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 12, 2012)

Waouh! what an extraordinary red color !! A very nice flower indeed.


----------

